# problème clavier qwerty - azerty

## limax1er

bonjour

suite à un changement de noyau je me retrouve pour me logger avec un

clavier qwerty.

J'ai réglé dans un premier temps le problème avec une connection

automatique mais si j'ai un problème de x ca ne sera pas idéal, surtout avec vim.

Je retrouve bien un clavier azerty après m'être logger. Je n'ai aucun

(xgk)dm et je boot avec grub.

merci de m'aider.

----------

## gbetous

c'est pas la faute du noyau, il y est pour rien lui !   :Very Happy: 

dans ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps as-tu mis 'fr' ?

tu peux aussi verifier que le  /etc/init.d/keymaps est bien exécuté au niveau boot...

----------

## gbetous

j'ai lu un peu trop vite... t'es en qwerty en console ou sous X ?

si c'est sous X, alors regarde ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf, et vérifie que dans la section de ton clavier tu as bien :

```
Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

```

----------

## limax1er

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> dans ton /etc/conf.d/keymaps as-tu mis 'fr' 

 C'était ca merci.

Je ne m'en sert pas souvent car j'ai mis une connection automatique mais utiliser vim avec un clavier qwerty est un calvaire.

merci encore

----------

## boozo

'alute et bienvenu sur le forum   :Smile: 

Je joue un peu les rabat-joie mais bien que ton problème soit résolu, pourrais-tu lire ce post en sticky sur la page d'accueil du forum (et plus particulièrement celui-ci - section 3/3) et faire le nécessaire pour le respect de nos convention. Par avance merci  :Wink: 

PS: et... si tu pouvais faire de même pour ton autre thread... ^^

----------

## _KdZ

Bonsoir,

je remonte ce petit topic car j'ai le même problème à savoir que gdm et xfce sont en qwerty alors qu'en shell de base sans xfce je suis bien en azerty.

Mon xorg.conf est bien configuré avec "fr" ainsi que le /etc/conf.d/keymaps.

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

```

Je me demande si Keyboard0 est réellement Keyboard0 ? lspci ne me retourne pas mon clavier.

----------

## ghoti

Woua le déterrage, l'autre !   :Shocked: 

Bon depuis 2006, les choses ont pas mal évolué niveau xorg : si tu l'as compilé avec le flag hal, alors xorg.conf n'est plus pris en compte.

Il y a eu plusieurs posts à ce sujet ces derniers mois ...  :Wink: 

----------

## _KdZ

Effectivement je pense que c'est la cas ( USE="hal ?) :

```
 sudo emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

```

Par contre quand tu dis que le xorg.conf n'est plus pris en compte c'est que pour les claviers ? Parceque ma résolution est configurée dedans comme tout le reste d'ailleurs et je peux te confirmer qu'il est bien utilisé pour la conf.

Qu'en penses-tu ?

----------

## ghoti

 *_KdZ wrote:*   

> Par contre quand tu dis que le xorg.conf n'est plus pris en compte c'est que pour les claviers ?

 

Pour tous les "InputDevices"  :Wink: 

Néanmoins, >=xorg-1.6 est capable de détecter et configurer le matériel en interrogeant hal de sorte que xorg.conf n'est en principe plus nécessaire sauf cas particuliers (par exemple : si tu utilises des pilotes propriétaires ou si tu veux des options qui sortent de l'ordinaire ...)

----------

## mr-ti

et si tu emploie evdev (module de xorg) il faut éditer le fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/keymap.fdi et mettre fr à la place de en dans la ligne suivante :

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">en</merge>

si le fichier /etc/hal/fdi/policy/keymap.fdi n'existe pas il fait le copier à partir de /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi

----------

## _KdZ

Super ! 

ça fonctionne, et effectivement le fichier n'existait pas je l'ai donc copier.

Doublement résolu ce topic !

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

